# GIE Show in Louisville



## toby4492

So who is all coming down to Louisville in a couple of weeks for the GIE show?

http://www.gie-expo.com/

We will have both an indoor and outdoor booths there with equipment on display including our new MegaBlade products.


----------



## JD Dave

Well hopefully the guys that say they're coming, come. Not naming any names (Enzo, Tim, 06) of the guys that were coming to the last show.


----------



## grandview

Anyone who shows up must bring a Haiku if you want to meet Tom because it's the only way he'll win the FF contest.

By the way tell a story here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64759


----------



## tls22

Me, enzo, and 06 are all driving down...see you soom tom!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Pick me up on the way Tim


----------



## tls22

Sound good clap.....im coming now!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well thats better then the Ugo


----------



## stroker79

I want to go! Its not a far drive either for me.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I think i'm going...


----------



## grandview

NoFearDeere;592767 said:


> I think i'm going...


Do ,or do not,young Skywalker!


----------



## NoFearDeere

grandview;592772 said:


> Do ,or do not,young Skywalker!


Very nice Grandview! I'm planning on it but we need to haul azz on cleanups we have scheduled for the upcoming month!


----------



## bike5200

Do you guys want to get together and have a few beers and tell some lies while your down here?


----------



## Clapper&Company

bike5200;592893 said:


> Do you guys want to get together and have a few beers and tell some lies while your down here?


I think its part of the plan


----------



## NoFearDeere

Why of course. Gotta make it an event you wont forget! JD, are you coming?


----------



## snowman55

gotta love louisville let the bourbon flllooow pm me and I'll buy a round


----------



## 76CHEVY

I'll be there (working) but i would not mind having a few afterwards.


----------



## 76CHEVY

Oh yea....if anyone has uni-mount power units to off and is head down there hit me up we can work something out


----------



## rrettke

The owner and I will be in attendance, coming down from Oshkosh, WI. We're looking forward to it. And we are looking forward to having a couple beers also.


----------



## bike5200

Does any one comeing to Louisville need information on hotels, and do you want me to work on a place for a get together?


----------



## 76CHEVY

i'll be stay right downtown at the Galt house. Anyone head downtown for the Lonestar concert


----------



## J&R Landscaping

tls22;592520 said:


> Me, enzo, and 06 are all driving down...see you soom tom!:waving:


I'm going down with ramairfreakss and a couple others. What hotel you guys staying at? We should try and meet up!!

Tom, any plans for a meet and greet like the one @ SIMA??


----------



## toby4492

J&R Landscaping;598751 said:


> Tom, any plans for a meet and greet like the one @ SIMA??


No I do not have anything set up for a meet and greet at GIE.


----------



## stroker79

Then why should we go??? LOL


----------



## haybaler

oh, I'm definitely going. already have plane ticket and hotel.


----------



## stroker79

I just registered. I signed up for a class too but hope its not on saturday. I have to work at the farm on saturday and I cant get out of it. I havent booked a room yet but it looks like there is plenty available. what hotels are you guys at??


----------



## NoFearDeere

stroker79;599399 said:


> I just registered. I signed up for a class too but hope its not on saturday. I have to work at the farm on saturday and I cant get out of it. I havent booked a room yet but it looks like there is plenty available. what hotels are you guys at??


Doug, i havent booked yet just went looking today. Found a country inn fairly decent prices on www.hotels.com


----------



## stroker79

This is where I just booked a room. Its 12 miles from the expo center but it should be nice and quiet tht way, lol. 

Best Western Envoy Inn & Suites 
9802 Bunsen Way 
Louisville, KY 40299 


I saw pics of the hotel and it looks nice, it was only $89 per night.

Also, I just looked at the list of manufactures that will be there, this one MEGA event! I cant wait to get there.

Im leaving Wed the 22nd after work (3 ish), its a 5 hour drive plus they are on eastern time, I should be there at 10pm at the latest. ill be heading out friday after it closes.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Yeah I have myself and 3 employees going with. We are headin out Wed. 10/22 at about 330pm. I think i'm gonna shoot down I39 and then over to Indy. If I head into Chicago then i'll hit rush hour and I hate Chicago as it is:realmad: I hope we can all set up a meeting at a bar or something


----------



## stroker79

Youll have to catch me, looks like Ill have a head start, LOL. Im going 355 to 80 then over to 65 all the way down. Youll be in that dmax so i suppose youll behind me the whole time, LOL J/K

My # is 224-588-2522, call me when you get down there. Drinks are a must!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ill be there creeping around but i dont drink so ill just look out for you guys


----------



## stroker79

No worries KGR, Im not a big drinker. Just be nice to have eceryone meetup. we will throw food at the lawnsite guys, LOL


----------



## bike5200

stroker79;599916 said:


> This is where I just booked a room. Its 12 miles from the expo center but it should be nice and quiet tht way, lol.
> 
> Best Western Envoy Inn & Suites
> 9802 Bunsen Way
> Louisville, KY 40299
> 
> I saw pics of the hotel and it looks nice, it was only $89 per night.
> 
> Also, I just looked at the list of manufactures that will be there, this one MEGA event! I cant wait to get there.
> 
> Im leaving Wed the 22nd after work (3 ish), its a 5 hour drive plus they are on eastern time, I should be there at 10pm at the latest. ill be heading out friday after it closes.


Stoker, You are staying on the east side of Louisville, there's tons of restaurants around the area you are staying. There are several large car dealers around there too, so you buy a new ride while you are down here. Traffic can be a b**ch around there so let rush hour clear out and it will be clear sailing to the show. Interstate all the way


----------



## bike5200

I am going to post this again. If any one is come down I-65 from Indy, when you get close to the state line on 65 in Indiana the speed limits drops to 55 MPH. At this point the road goes from 4 lanes to 6 to 8 lanes and is new road that has just been rebuilt. This part of the interstate is patrolled very heavily by the Indiana State Police. They have radar set up and about a mile down the road they flag you over and write the ticket. I have seen 4 to 5 cars stopped waiting to get there tickets. They patrol that point to the river. The bridge going over the river usually is back up too, there is always an accident on it. Watch for cars stopping and making last minute lane changes.


----------



## stroker79

Thanks for that info o nthe highway!

Thanks for the info above that too. it said it was 12 miles away from the expo. I am used to driving lots so I figured it would be no problem. Looks like I found a good spot! LOL. Also, if you sign the loan, I have no problem taking a truck from one of those dealers, LOL


----------



## bike5200

stroker79;600224 said:


> Thanks for that info o nthe highway!
> 
> Thanks for the info above that too. it said it was 12 miles away from the expo. I am used to driving lots so I figured it would be no problem. Looks like I found a good spot! LOL. Also, if you sign the loan, I have no problem taking a truck from one of those dealers, LOL


There's a Chevy Commercial dealer around the corner, why don't you get two trucks, the price will be better for two and the sales will help the dealer too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Hey i am a lawnsite guy too. Thou i hate cutting grass it makes me wanna scream at customers foor being retards. I am staying on the dixie highway


----------



## stroker79

bike5200;600227 said:


> There's a Chevy Commercial dealer around the corner, why don't you get two trucks, the price will be better for two and the sales will help the dealer too.


Well 2 is better than 1!


----------



## stroker79

KGRlandscapeing;600255 said:


> Hey i am a lawnsite guy too. Thou i hate cutting grass it makes me wanna scream at customers foor being retards. I am staying on the dixie highway


LOL, Im a lawnsite guy too but like it here better, LOL.

I dont mind cutting grass but cant wait until I sit in the office and checkup on employees!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

stroker79;600266 said:


> LOL, Im a lawnsite guy too but like it here better, LOL.
> 
> I dont mind cutting grass but cant wait until I sit in the office and checkup on employees!


theres a group of lawnsite guys i dont care for but ull get that cant love everybody. Customers drive me nuts plowing works well for me its cold they stay inside


----------



## stroker79

KGRlandscapeing;600401 said:


> its cold they stay inside


LMAO,

But thier phone always works!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

stroker79;600426 said:


> LMAO,
> 
> But thier phone always works!!


what i cant hear you you must be breaking up


----------



## stroker79

LOL, Nice.......................


----------



## big acres

Minnesota... making the drive again. Had trouble finding a room, staying at the 21 -guess it's pretty ritzy and blocks from 4th street live. Oh well, gotta live it up while in Lousiville.


----------



## bike5200

Any one coming wanting to have a get together. Do this on Friday night after the show about 5:30. the concert down town starts at 7:30 with the main act at 8:30. Met a couple hours, then beak up.

Option 1 there is a Hooters at 4120 Dutchmans ln., Louisville, Ky Map it on the internet and see where it is at

Option 2 There is a bowling alley right out side the gate of the fairground where the show is at. This is across the street from the Executive West Hotel. The Bowling alley is Executive Strike 911 Phillips Ln.Louisville, Ky. They have a full service bar there.

Any commits


----------



## EPPSLLC

Hey guys, newbie here to plowing but im a lawn site guy as well lol glad i found this thread!!!! Bike is DEAD ON ABOUT JEFFERSONVILLE!!!!!! be careful those IN state troopers will get you in a heart beat. So what is this expo about . . .im only about 40 min from louisville . . . .I have a power washing round table this coming weekend but this thing looks like fun . . . can any one give me some review/info


----------



## toby4492

Welcome to Plowsite :waving:

Here is a link to the GIE show information.

http://www.gie-expo.com/


----------



## EPPSLLC

I have looked alll over the site and it looks like a good time, as you can see on my website i offer more than just landscaping but i talked to a landscaping friend in lex and he will be attending as well so i think i'll prolly go . . . when and where we meeting


----------



## stroker79

I wont be able to meet on friday night. Im gonna split pretty soon after the show. I have a 6-5 hour drive back and have to work on Saturday.

I am up for something on wed night or thrusday night


----------



## NoFearDeere

stroker79;603882 said:


> I wont be able to meet on friday night. Im gonna split pretty soon after the show. I have a 6-5 hour drive back and have to work on Saturday.
> 
> I am up for something on wed night or thrusday night


Looks like im heading out around 4am now Thursday morning...im up for thursday night.


----------



## EPPSLLC

man people are coming from all around for this thing lol i think this is going to be fun . . .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

NoFearDeere;603916 said:


> Looks like im heading out around 4am now Thursday morning...im up for thursday night.


ya i am with you i have a 6hr drive were leving here early thursday morning


----------



## stroker79

Well im off to louis-ville! Ill be by the snoway booth here and there hoping we can all meetup. Call me if your going to be down there. 224-588-2522. I wont be online until 11 or 12 eastern time


----------



## toby4492

stroker79;612330 said:


> Well im off to louis-ville! Ill be by the snoway booth here and there hoping we can all meetup. Call me if your going to be down there. 224-588-2522. I wont be online until 11 or 12 eastern time


Just arrived in Louisville about an hour ago.

We will see you tomorrow Doug :waving:


----------



## grandview

toby4492;612332 said:


> Just arrived in Louisville about an hour ago.
> 
> We will see you tomorrow Doug :waving:


Wow,you only been there an hour and you already have and accent!


----------



## toby4492

grandview;612334 said:


> Wow,you only been there an hour and you already have and accent!


Must be all the mint julep's.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i leave for 4 am tomorrow morning bout a 6 hr drive should be in town befor lunch. Looking forward to getting free stuff. o and learning ya right


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'll be there friday all day although tomorrow looks like it would be the best day. . . I have 3 final cuts to do and then a roof to clean  

oh well ill see it all friday . .


----------



## NoFearDeere

I will be there around 12 Noon on Thursday, i'll give ya a call Doug.:waving:


----------



## EPPSLLC

Should i cancel my work for tomorrow >? seems like every one is gonna be there thursday . .. is that the best day to go ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

EPPSLLC;612716 said:


> Should i cancel my work for tomorrow >? seems like every one is gonna be there thursday . .. is that the best day to go ?


ill be there till saturday night


----------



## EPPSLLC

oh okay cool . ..


----------



## stroker79

Cool deal no fear!

I am here, I picked up a 16HP giant vac leaf loader in south bend from a lawnsite member on the way down. Then I got a chance to take a nap on I65 while watching a car roast and the FD put the flames out.

BUT im here!


----------



## stroker79

well im sitting here in my hotel room. the show was pretty cool. its alot to take in! Lots and lots of stuff I cant afford but got to play on a couple machines im interested in.

Hopefully we can all meetup tonight for some brews or something, I am pretty sure im just gonna head back in the morning, despite all the cool stuff, its pretty boring being on your own the whole time so hopefully we can meet up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were headed down in the morning should be there around 10am.

Hopefuly we can all meet up.


----------



## stroker79

are we gonna have a trukz thumb war, lol

Ill stick around if we all meetup. im sorta itchin to play with my new leaf loader though, lol.

PM me your #, mine is posted here a few up from here


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Thrumb war, Im just going to thump you and then suck you up with that leaf loader 

My cell is 330-771-7754

Any one that wants to meet up let me know, best to text, or leave Voice Mail If i dont answer


----------



## EPPSLLC

Mine is 502-525-3279 . . . .i'll be down tomorrow after i submit a 39k lawn care bid  

If any one wants to meet up get a hold of me ,. . . i might be down sat too . . . I might even find you i'll be the one giving out EasyPro cards to every one i see lol


----------



## stroker79

cool, ill text ya ron.

Just want to say that southern hospitality is all that its cracked up to be!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;613742 said:


> Just want to say that southern hospitality is all that its cracked up to be!


Ut oh! Do you need bail money?


----------



## grandview

stroker79;613742 said:


> Just want to say that southern hospitality is all that its cracked up to be!


They kept asking Stroker to squeal !


----------



## EPPSLLC

Easy guys Kentucky is a beautiful place with lots of nice people. . . .I just wouldn't go to the west end of louisville lol


----------



## stroker79

Haha no bail money needed here!


----------



## Clapper&Company

whats going on guys


----------



## EPPSLLC

Clapper thanks for the phone call man, i'll hit you guys up in the AM and buy your free cont. breakfast lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL OK DJ get with me in the morning, show starts at 9am were 1/2 mile from the Expo center, so get with us if you want to do breakfast before hand. were talking about being at the expo at 9


----------



## stroker79

Hey yalls, sorry to bail on ya. I decided after a waking up to a massive headache that I was just going to head home. I just got home an hour ago, have fun down there, hopefully we can all meetup next year.


----------



## Dano50

Hey, Plowsite guys, it was great meeting you all today! Thanks for stopping by the booth and putting a face to the names. It was a real pleasure, and I hope you all feel the same!

BTW, Toby is crazy. Just the kind of guy we want to do business with. 

I'll be by tomorrow. We've got to do some business. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

It was good to meet Dano and Tom today.

were see you guys tomrrow


----------



## toby4492

Dano50;614314 said:


> Hey, Plowsite guys, it was great meeting you all today! Thanks for stopping by the booth and putting a face to the names. It was a real pleasure, and I hope you all feel the same!
> 
> BTW, Toby is crazy. Just the kind of guy we want to do business with.
> 
> I'll be by tomorrow. We've got to do some business. payup


It was good to meet you also Dano. PM me your contact information as I will not be at the show tomorrow. I would like to continue our discussion about some cross promotions.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Clap i'm gonna leave here about 7 30 so that should give me plenty of time . . . what the hotel you all are staying at so i can put it in my GPS


----------



## Clapper&Company

DJ were at the roadway inn


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Dano50;614314 said:


> Hey, Plowsite guys, it was great meeting you all today! Thanks for stopping by the booth and putting a face to the names. It was a real pleasure, and I hope you all feel the same!
> 
> BTW, Toby is crazy. Just the kind of guy we want to do business with.
> 
> I'll be by tomorrow. We've got to do some business. payup





toby4492;614367 said:


> It was good to meet you also Dano. PM me your contact information as I will not be at the show tomorrow. I would like to continue our discussion about some cross promotions.


Dan was busy being mauld by people for samples. They all know it works thats why they were hitting it up. And well tom now i know why you have suh a large section in the joke thread. It was a fun show. And for the record i was on the westside it wasnt to rough you just make sure your doors r lockd.


----------



## f250man

Kevin to bad we could not all get together at the expo and go out for a bite to eat but is was great to meet Dano and Tom .


----------



## Triple L

Well the show is all over now, pretty good, but I think it was smaller then last year....

It was nice meeting you Tom, Looking forward to getting my plow installed soon!

Lonestar concert was pretty *****in, what did you guys think?

Anyone buy much at the show, those Arctic sectional snowplows sure looked cool! Too bad my name never got called in the draw for a free plow, but hay, it too 3 draws to find someone who actually showed up!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

There was some good looking at the sectional booth


----------



## f250man

And it wasn't you Ron.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;615145 said:


> Kevin to bad we could not all get together at the expo and go out for a bite to eat but is was great to meet Dano and Tom .


ya i saw ronnie looking at that airateor from like C&S or whatever but he was all zoned in so i didnt bother him.



f250man;615210 said:


> And it wasn't you Ron.


did u see that skirt on friday dangggggggg


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea they were very nice


That one for the weedeaters and stuff in the back row, had her shirt pulled up and tied. Yummy!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;615224 said:


> yea they were very nice
> 
> That one for the weedeaters and stuff in the back row, had her shirt pulled up and tied. Yummy!


she was signing pics but there was a whole herd of mexicans trying to get them so i was like nah its not worth it


----------



## bike5200

Got to met Ron on Friday and his crew. You would not believe all the people that wanted Ron's autograph and all the women coming up and hugging him. Ever one on plowsite should be glad Ron is here.


----------



## EPPSLLC

bike5200;615646 said:


> Got to met Ron on Friday and his crew. You would not believe all the people that wanted Ron's autograph and all the women coming up and hugging him. Ever one on plowsite should be glad Ron is here.


and donuts !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

That was a good time. I met up with Doug and Tom on thursday night. I know why Doug had a headache and Tom.....what happens in Louisville stays in Louisville!Snoway kept us entertained! Got to drive the Cat and Deere skids that I have been thinking about so now I can make a lil better decision. I also met my Dixie Chopper territory manager and setup a demo of 3 different mowers and got a corporate discount for the purchase of a propane mower from him so all in all it was a good time. My guys and me will be there next year!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

DJ and Steve, LOL


Steve it was nice to meet you!!

Thanks for the pizza DJ


----------



## bike5200

Walked outside after the rain stopped. There where these two chicks doing chain saw carvings. The first picture is of this one chicks, the second picture is a scar on her neck, look by the white cord for her ear plugs. The scar was bigger than the picture shows. A chain must have got her.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the husky chain saw chicks. i didnt know girls ran saws.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I saw them too, they were pretty good looking and sweet with a saw


----------



## EPPSLLC

not a problem Clap glad you all let me tag along i learned quit a bit !!! 

learned to never do a 
SUPER MAN!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL that was price less

Anytime you need to know something just ask, and you got my number too, so feel free to call and shoot the $#!t too


----------



## EPPSLLC

copy.........


----------



## f250man

And DJ send some Crispy Creams up Rons way to.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I cant help there good


----------

